# Little Shrimp



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking for some unweighted shrimp patterns. I have stripers hitting something near the surface on a tidal flat. Figured I'd try a shrimp and see how it goes.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

If they are hitting the surface, maybe some gurgler shrimp? 
I copied these from here:


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Those are sweet!!

Lou


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have experienced something similar with smaller snook on outflows of canals and such in shallowish water.

My go to is super simple a #4 hook of your choice I like mustad c-70sd or gammi b-10s
A small clump of white deer hair, elk, whatever about and 1" to 1 1/2" long and then wrap a mallard or other striped waterfowl flank around the front of the hook.


----------



## WVonthefly (Sep 4, 2016)

I started tying up the foxy shrimp from 239 flies, but there are a ton of patterns on youtube


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Shrimpy seaducer on a light hook like SC15.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I tie a couple of different unweighted small shrimp patterns for really calm shallow water that work well for me on reds and trout. If the striper are hitting shrimp, I don't see why these wouldn't work. 

The first is a super simple EP shrimp. The one below is actually a little more bulky than I normally tie it. I'll usually keep it sparse to give it a more translucent appearance. 










I also tie a craft fur version that sinks a little slower and has a little more action in the tail.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

bananabob said:


> Shrimpy seaducer on a light hook like SC15.


Unless you just want to have fun and tie a more complicated fly, this is a pretty dang good idea. I've tied one before on a thin-wire #4 or #6 hook (can't remember now), just your basic seaducer -- 3 grizzly hackles and you've got a nice looking shrimpy fly. I haven't had a change to throw it yet, but it sounds good for what you're doing and comes out about the size of a little grass shrimp. I'll try to get a picture for you.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's a few shrimpy seaducers. Variations and sizes are endless.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

These don't look like mush, but it's a killer when wet.



Also, Stripers love poppers!



Here's a shrimp gurgler I do....



Then the other fly I'd take is a peanut bunker type fly, like this "Ted Haas Greenie" that is a pattern I cam up with about 20yrs ago. Scaled sardine pattern but also looks like your bunkers (just add the dot with a sharpie).



Ted Haas


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice greenie Ted, real nice.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Searching for some other photos I found these of some very shrimpy looking seaducers. Notice the double mono weed guards sticking out front a bit. Makes the shrimp jump up and over hang ups. Most of the time.


----------

